
Ask HN: Would you please take a 6 question survey about web development? - josh_carterPDX
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/RRXQ85W
======
smt88
"If you had a tool or platform that could cut down your backend development
time in half, would you use it?"

Of course I would use that if it didn't make the backend worse in some way.
Who wouldn't? You might as well ask someone, "Would you take $100 if I gave it
to you without asking for anything in return?"

But when you're saving me time, there must be some tradeoffs. What are they?
At this point, I'm at a good equilibrium of time vs. quality tradeoffs, and I
haven't seen any tools on the horizon that will make a huge difference there.

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Good question. This survey was meant to be very high level. We wanted it to
take less than a minute to get through. So the questions are deliberately
vague.

As for the trade-offs, Brightwork is a platform that cuts the back end
application development time in half by providing a robust and reliable API to
enable developers to build fast and scale. You can also switch APIs on the fly
without having to recode or redeploy their application.

So we host your application's backend (eventually we want to open source
this). Perhaps that could be perceived as the trade-off.

------
dudul
"If you had a tool or platform that could cut down your backend development
time in half, would you use it?"

Haha, no, I'd rather spend twice the time, thanks :)

~~~
josh_carterPDX
The question implied that you would not use something like this and just do
what you currently do today.

~~~
dudul
Sure, I understand the question, but without context (how hard is the tool to
learn, how mature is it, etc) it's kind of a weird question. Why would you
chose to do what you currently do if a tool can save you time (again, without
any other context).

